# Phoenix Inspired Bent Wire



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Well after seeing Henry's tutorial on how he makes his bent wire shooters i had to give it a shot. I grabbed a chunk of 1/2" aluminum from the scrap bin at work and tapped holes to accept 3/8" bolts at several different distances depending on the size of the slingshot i wanted to make. I used 1/4" rod since i couldn't get 5/16" loacally and didn't want to order any right now. The bending was pretty easy and was complete in no time, although i should have done a better job protecting the prongs from the vise, (theh rough spots buffed out nicely though). I was aiming to make a hammergrip style with low wide forks, similar to the Phoenix. although these forks might be just a bit too wide i think it came out nice for a first try.

i then made a wooden insert to fill out the handle a bit. Then i used a new product to me called MyGrip. It is a thermoplastic that you place in hot water to soften it then quickly mold it to your handle, it is inteded for things like hammers and such, but my first thought when i saw it at the hardware store was "slingshot grip!". I don't think i left it in the water long enough but it still turned out great for a first time. I used the ugliest color first since i didn't know how it would work I got several of these on clearance for 2 bucks a piece thats a heck of a lot cheaper than Fimo (i think) and it took all of 5 minutes to pu tthis grip on from start to finish. I will definatly be using these more, it would make a heck of a bow grip too.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice job. Can't tell you how pleased I am that you found my tutorial useful.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

oooo i like it!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

It was very helpful Henry! thanks again for doing it.

Where do you get your 5/16" aluminum rod?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> It was very helpful Henry! thanks again for doing it.
> 
> Where do you get your 5/16" aluminum rod?


http://www.onlinemetals.com/

The prices are reasonable, they have no minimum order, and also carry stainless, brass, bronze, and steel rod. Great service.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a nice-looking and obviously very ergonomic bent-rod you've made. I like it.

I used to make a lot of bent-rods out of 1/4" bent brass. I still have my old killer from back in the day......I have had some good times with it and made a lot of kills with it afield. Some good stories and a few that shouldn't see the light of day, like any good slingshot with some years under its belt.

Thanks for sharing this one with us Henry and please do let us know how it shoots. I think with the low forks and excellent grip you've affixed it should be pretty good. You know, while I am a natural fork and chains fellow it's good to see someone out there making the good old bent-rods. I know there are a lot of other ways to go about it and this variety has fallen from grace it's cool to see them still being made and I'm sure Henry's would fill the pot as good as anything else out there within reason.

Thanks also for the link to the metals place......I have a secret project going on and was looking for some more material in the future. So thanks!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

cool shooter can put some serious bands on that


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking slingshot.







Now if I only knew how to make the rod ends as smooth and rounded as those in your picture.


----------



## Pellethuntr (Jan 4, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Great looking slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some grinding and lots of sanding should do it for yah


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

and a buffing wheel with a little compound.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done !


----------

